# Sticky  Please read this before posting trip details



## The Mariner

Hi Everyone,

To try & keep this area as easy to navigate as possible would you please try to put the location & date of the trip into the title, i.e. 'Port Phillip Bay, 12/3/05'.

If you are not sure of a location or date & are just trying to gather interest for a trip just use what details you can, like approx. dates or approx. location.

Thanks


----------

